# New home



## Kron (May 30, 2017)

Mr.kron will be getting a new home in the next couple weeks. Hes out grown his 150 gallon hes in now. So he will be getting a new 4'd,8'L,4'T. Plenty of room for him.want to do about 2'of topsoil and echoearth mix plexi glass front and a 2 by 4 pond for him with filtration system. Krin really likes to soak and swimm so it would be great for him. Gonna use drylok tinted green for looks. Thinking about a bioactivated cage with spring tails and isopods for clean up and a humidifier to keep the cage nice and humid for the big man. Heres a pic of thim tearing up his old cage as usual.


----------



## Rhysandfish (May 30, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## Walter1 (May 30, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## Kron (May 30, 2017)

Yeah hes my cuddle bug


----------



## Rhysandfish (May 31, 2017)

Kron said:


> Yeah hes my cuddle bug


Random question but where did you get kron? Im still figuring out where i will be getting my tegu.


----------



## Kron (May 31, 2017)

I got Kron from snakes at sunset. I wanted to go to a breeder but i also wanted one as soon as possible. Overall good experiance the only issue was when i got kron he had the end of his tail missing. Dosnt really bother me makes him uniequ. He was very healthy and active ate right away and no issues with handing.


----------



## Rhysandfish (May 31, 2017)

Awesome.


----------



## Kron (May 31, 2017)

Im thinking about getting my second one from them


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 1, 2017)

Kron said:


> Im thinking about getting my second one from them


Great!


----------



## Kron (Jun 1, 2017)

So stupid ? How many coats of drylok do i put on the walls of the enclosure abd do i put it on before or after the paint?


----------



## Rhysandfish (Jun 1, 2017)

I would put 2 or 3 coats and i wouldnt use paint either because it will ripple.


----------



## Kron (Jun 1, 2017)

Ok thanks


----------



## bluemonster107 (Jun 2, 2017)

Kron said:


> So stupid ? How many coats of drylok do i put on the walls of the enclosure abd do i put it on before or after the paint?


you can have dryloc tinted to pretty much any color....


----------



## Kron (Jun 6, 2017)

Does anyone one know if i can use buffalow bettles for a bio active cage?


----------

